# Driving test in Raheny



## doll (12 Nov 2008)

Does anyone know the drving test route for Raheny. I have my test on in December there.

Thanks


----------



## Brian76 (12 Nov 2008)

doll said:


> Does anyone know the drving test route for Raheny. I have my test on in December there.
> 
> Thanks


 
The school of motoring there will know it, they're not supposed to use the test routes but they all do.

No harm in doing a pretest or two anyway.


----------



## justsally (12 Nov 2008)

You might like to look at this:-


http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055404983&highlight=Raheny+driving+test


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Nov 2008)

This previous thread might be worth a read.


----------



## rosey (12 Nov 2008)

I did a number of lessons with instructor in Raheny...though it wasn't a driving school- he brought me round what he told me were the routes...on the day -the test was round little estates where I'd never been before...
If you have a bit of experience I think you'll be fine- he brought me round quiet little roads...then down to the Coast road and back up to the test centre- one or two pre-tests is a good idea but there are no major roads, junctions or roundabouts to tackle in Raheny anyway..so I wouldn't worry! good luck


----------



## doll (13 Nov 2008)

thanks for the replys, i'll get a one or two pre-tests for sure


----------



## shola (13 Nov 2008)

hi! i did there my test there last year..i was brought thhrough st annes estate onto the Howth Road, down vernon ave, through some little estate in clontarf onto the coast road and back up watermill road to the test center.


----------



## chlc (13 Nov 2008)

A friend from work recommended an instructor for pre-test I in turn arranged him for my daughter and my friend and her both passed 1st go I have no affiliation with the instructor his name is Donald and his number is 0868116636 book him early,best of luck with the test.He does the raheny area.


----------



## doll (14 Nov 2008)

ah thanks a million, thats a great help


----------

